# Using a Trainer



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd like to get an indoor resistance trainer. I currently run a LOOK 481SL. I'm curious if using the trainer will stress-out/jack-up the frame in any way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Probably not going to do anything*

I've been riding my 361 on a trainer for 4 winters now with no problems.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree. Straddle the bike and step in easy so not to put excess twisting force into the frame. I've only had my look for 6 months but it seems to be one tough monkey.


----------

